# Slaughterhouse Employment.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting read.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/low-paying-jobs-are-booming-in-the-slaughterhouse-blmg/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Gauranteed rate field huh,....that is a stupid name


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a good paying job for around here locally. At that wage I wouldn't piss and moan about working conditions. Some people don't realize how good they have it *cough* millennials * cough* *cough*


----------

